# Made a couple gravediggers



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi! So thought I'd share my lastest project. I made a pair of gravediggers, one for my yard and one for my friend. The bodies are PVC and wood, bubble wrap and such, and the heads are cast in latex from a mold I did of a sculpt I made. It's my very first attempt at sculpting, and I'm pretty happy with how they've come out. They're not perfect by any means, but I like 'em.  Oh, and they will have realistic eyes put in as soon as I get the ones I ordered online, and I still need to age the shovel.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Those are impressive. Nice sculpt!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice indeed - I love Gravediggers in a scene - always creepy... and those are great!


----------



## st gabriels (Jul 18, 2009)

impressive indeed!!!!!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey isn't that the Graves twins Doug and Phil?

Nice job! They would be a great addition to any cemetery!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Those are EXCELLENT! Love the sculpt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job, Morbid!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks, guys! I named them Ned and Ted Fossor.  Twin gravediggers.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow really nice. Makes my gave digger look like crap


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Holy! you've got talent MM!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are great! I need a grave digger.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice .... ummm ... twins!  They look great, did a wonderful job on the sculpt!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

joker said:


> Hey isn't that the Graves twins Doug and Phil?


hahahahahahahaha! nice! :lolkin:

great work! very realistic!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice job, a nice set of eyes and you'll be there. I think you're selling yourself short on the sculpting end, fantastic!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

They look great.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats worth setting up in a real cemetery!!!!!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

These came out great! I would say your first attempt at sculpting was quite a success!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I just bought a mask from the thrift store...was thinking of using it as my grave peeper.
Now I am thinking GRAVE DIGGAH!

Thanks for the idea. I think... AHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

What an awesome looking pair!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

They will look perfect under spooky lighting.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

they should look good in any graveyard
nice job


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think they came out pretty good!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job on the sculpting. I really like it.


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Great job on these. Looks awesome.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are pretty darn impressive!! Very Nice!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job.


----------

